# A good comunity area in Valencia



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi
Can anyone tell me of a nice clean community area or small village in Valencia to live, must be have good transport links and good IES, secondary school, fairly close to center


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me of a nice clean community area or small village in Valencia to live, must be have good transport links and good IES, secondary school, fairly close to center


Valencia the Region, Province or outskirts of city ?
Transport links to where, how ?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi 
Outskirts of city at present we are in Pedreguer! Looking for better work opportunities from a city want to be able to get to & fro the city but not live in city, don't want an English urbanization tho.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Hi
> Outskirts of city at present we are in Pedreguer! Looking for better work opportunities from a city want to be able to get to & fro the city but not live in city, don't want an English urbanization tho.



I've never come across an "English Urb" around here. 

If you live around here then I would think you have caught the train from Gandia to Valencia at some time. I think there are about 10 stops on the way up, all at various towns that are obviously easy to get to Valencia from.

If you want to live around this area then La Font D'en Carros is quite pleasant, and also just a little further is Potries. Each are about 15 mins or so from the railway station


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks i Will look at The towns u mention on google maps.
Yes have been on train from Gandia to Valencia, nice journey.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm just 10 mins inland from Pedreguer, so can appreciate what you mean about the lack of opportunities down here.
However, you may just be exchanging one sert of crappy circumstances for another.
How good is your Spanish / Castilian ? What kind of work are you looking for ? What Qualifications / Skills / Experience do you have ?

You may be better off searching for work in these area before you make a move or you could just be chasing after opportunities that simply don't exist.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, yes we are searching for work & opportunities in Valencia! My Spanish is fluent, between me & my partner we have a good mix of skills I think. It cant be any worse then where we are now. It's either move or back to UK! Left there at 24!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Hi, yes we are searching for work & opportunities in Valencia! My Spanish is fluent, between me & my partner we have a good mix of skills I think. It cant be any worse then where we are now. It's either move or back to UK! Left there at 24!!


Have you tried the local big towns, such as Gandia, Oliva, Denia, Javea, Calpe?


----------

